# Former UFC fighter Joe Son, murders cellmate



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Joe-Son-Suspected-in-California-Inmates-Death-36365



> The California Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation Tuesday announced in a press release that former fighter Joe Son has been identified as a suspect in the case of an unnamed inmate’s death.
> 
> The inmate, who remains anonymous as the CDCR notifies his next of kin, was reportedly found dead in his cell at Wasco State Prison-Reception Center on Monday evening. The deceased, 50, was admitted to the facility on June 23, 2011, on a two-year sentence for failure to register as a sex offender.
> 
> ...


What an odd job


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If Pheonix Jones is a real life superhero then there must be real life supervillains..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think in both cases the use of the word "super" is highly suspect.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I think in both cases the use of the word "super" is highly suspect.


Naaaa... super can be used just fine... like "super c*unt"


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

He can be called Super IDIOT for participating in a gang ****. A woman walking with a dog in christmas eve. guys like him should be shot dead right there on the spot.

For the ones who remember Austin Powers:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is this even on here...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Because it's a big news story.


----------



## deadlybulb (Aug 9, 2010)

Random Task


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Murdering your cell mate in California is punishable by the death penalty.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lmao, gang rapes a women (not the funny part), fights in MMA, gets a part in a movie, and gets arrested 20 (!!) years later. And hell, only because he was dumb enough to commit a crime again.

Btw, why exactly did he get life? Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he should be freed, but the last I checked, not that many states in the US have life sentences for murders.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Leed said:


> lmao, gang rapes a women (not the funny part), fights in MMA, gets a part in a movie, and gets arrested 20 (!!) years later. And hell, only because he was dumb enough to commit a crime again.
> 
> Btw, why exactly did he get life? Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he should be freed, but the last I checked, not that many states in the US have life sentences for murders.


The stupidiest part was him submitting his dna for vandalism, which got him caught for gang ****. Like seriously? If I ever committed a gang **** and got away with it, I wouldn't risk getting caught for it 20 years later just to avoid a hefty fine and a year or two for vandalism. Knowwhatimsayin?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> The stupidiest part was him submitting his dna for vandalism, which got him caught for gang ****. Like seriously? If I ever committed a gang **** and got away with it, I wouldn't risk getting caught for it 20 years later just to avoid a hefty fine and a year or two for vandalism. Knowwhatimsayin?


Definitely, but I guess it all worked out for the best. :thumb02:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

You are what you do


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Leed said:


> Definitely, but I guess it all worked out for the best. :thumb02:


Not for the **** victim.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

His cell mate was just another Random task his boss set.............


i had to , sorry.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This guy is disgusting - that is all


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

The most embarrassing part of this story is that the guy in prison got killed by random task from Austin Powers.lol

The guy in prison was a sex offender though so at least it wasn't someone in there for drug possession or something stupid.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Did he **** his cell mate first?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Too bad they didn't simultaneously murder each other. That would be two less shitbags wasting taxpayers $$$ living better in prison than a lot of the taxpayers these days.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

music5x5 said:


> Not for the **** victim.


You know what he meant.

Son is a sick nutjob, needs to be kept in solitary permanently.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, the other guy wasn't even in jail for something really bad. That makes it even worse.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Does this put him at 1-4-0 now?







.....Sorry


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude deserves to get fried.. I've always hated him ever since i first watched the old UFC events, Kimo Leopoldo is a f*cking douche aswell.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rygu said:


> Too bad they didn't simultaneously murder each other. That would be two less shitbags wasting taxpayers $$$ living better in prison than a lot of the taxpayers these days.


Well, that might be sort of what's going to happen if Rival is correct.


He kills his cellmate (also convicted sex offender), then gets the death penalty for it. That'd be the best scenario possible.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I bet he was gassed after dragging that cross to the cage...Im suprsed his 5ft4 ass can even survive in prison


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Didn't know that the guy who threw the shoe in Austin Powers was a convicted scumbag rapist and MMA fighter. 
Interesting ???


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

if he chooses his execution style I wonder if he'll pick crucifixion


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Wow, the other guy wasn't even in jail for something really bad. That makes it even worse.


He was a sex offender. Screw him. Idc if it was cause of some 17 year old girl that tricked him, shit is disgusting.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kill the bastard. He is wasting air, space and potentially useful internal organs. Rapists make me sick, those and child abusers. They are the worst kind of criminals.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> He was a sex offender. Screw him. Idc if it was cause of some 17 year old girl that tricked him, shit is disgusting.


The guy already paid his dues for whatever he did. This time he was in jail for not registering as a sex offender. That's nothing anyone should die for.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> The guy already paid his dues for whatever he did. This time he was in jail for not registering as a sex offender. That's nothing anyone should die for.


There's basically only one reason not to register if you're a sex offender, and it isn't a morally decent reason.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> He was a sex offender. Screw him. Idc if it was cause of some 17 year old girl that tricked him, shit is disgusting.


You do realize in the US you can be a "sex offender" for having sex with a 16-year-old when you are 18? Or taking a leak at a schoolyard while walking home from the bar on Sunday morning - you are "exposing" yourself at a place where minors "frequent."

No idea what the case is, but putting all sex offenders in one big bucket is stupid.


----------



## dvdanny (May 18, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> There's basically only one reason not to register if you're a sex offender, and it isn't a morally decent reason.


There's alot more then one reason:

Trying to get a job without saying you were convicted
Thinking you did it but doing it incorrectly (This happened to someone i know, but he was 100% scum and I delighted when he had to explain himself to his parole officer and the judge)
Straight up forgetting to do it

None of those reasons are morally indecent (the first one maybe border line), Plus in many states you can be a registered sex offender for getting drunk in college and streaking, that's fucked up imho.

I bet Son might have done this to get his prison stripes (so he won't have to be someone's bitch), which is odd because he too is a sex offender, in the worse kind of way too... and he's asian, probably the weakest (in numbers) ethnic group in american prisons.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Allegedly.


----------

